

Why GM is a Good Bet - jbrun
http://jobrun.blogspot.com/2008/08/why-gm-is-good-bet.html

======
nostrademons
Woah, woah. The minivan is usually credited to Chrysler, not GM, and Toyota
had one out the same year. Both of them beat the Chevy Astro to market. The
first SUVs were done by Jeep and Land Rover, and the "modern" SUV craze is
usually credited to the Jeep Cherokee. Toyota beat GM out with an SUV as well.

GMs never _really_ been an innovator, at least as far as cars go - the company
was formed as a conglomerate of several existing carmakers and their
suppliers. Their main innovations have been in marketing and internal
organization: they pioneered the approach of having multiple nameplates, each
targeting a specific socioeconomic strata.

As for the Volt, it's cool but I've yet to see any reason to believe it'll be
better than the Prius, and given GMs reliability reputation, I see a lot of
reason to believe the Prius will be better than it.

~~~
tonystubblebine
Right. Past performance is not necessarily indicative of future results
especially if the facts about past performance are all wrong and the company
is starting with a mountain of debt.

